# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  What Is The Typical Cost of An FUE Hair Transplant In Canada?

## tbtadmin

Answered by Mark McKenzie, MD

I live in Canada and I am planning on having a hair transplant.  The procedure is going to be non strip (FUE)  and I am wondering what should be the cost of 5000 grafts. Please provide me with a rough idea so that I can compare mine because I think my doctor is asking for too much.
- - - - - - -
I do not currently perform FUE hair transplant sessions, the main reason being that it is a “blind” procedure. This means that the surgical punch which removes the graft is placed over the shaved donor area at the angle in which the doctor thinks the hair is growing and then the graft is “punched out.” Read Full Post on The IAHRS Hair Transplant Info Center

----------

